# Max points for premium hunt on top elk units?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I was just curious what max points would be to do the premium hunts on units like Beaver, Monroe, San Juan, Boulder and the like. I went into the draw with 17 points this year, but I only applied for a bonus. In June I will finish my training to begin an apprenticeship as a lineman and from what I understand I will pretty much be owned for the next 3 or 4 years as I progress towards getting my journeyman license. That is if I work for a big contractor and not for a municipality. Knowing this I may not have enough time to justify drawing a limited entry elk tag for the next few years and will be better off just building bonus points. If I have 21 or 22 points by the time I'm ready to put in for the real deal what kind of shape am I in for putting in for the premium hunts on the top units?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With only 1 or 2 tags being let out for the rifle premium hunts on those units max points are almost a wash. The 2014 results are posted on the Big Game Draw Odds.com site.

http://www.biggamedrawodds.com/big.game.draw.odds.utah.resident.elk.html


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

As far as the top units go you will not be guaranteed a premium tag for about 6 years. That includes the units that have more than one premium tag to give. Personally if I were you, and I am, if you want a premium tag you should put in for it and thank your lucky stars if/when you draw. If you draw one of those tags you will make the time to hunt.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I was just curious what max points would be to do the premium hunts on units like Beaver, Monroe, San Juan, Boulder and the like. I went into the draw with 17 points this year, but I only applied for a bonus. In June I will finish my training to begin an apprenticeship as a lineman and from what I understand I will pretty much be owned for the next 3 or 4 years as I progress towards getting my journeyman license. That is if I work for a big contractor and not for a municipality. Knowing this I may not have enough time to justify drawing a limited entry elk tag for the next few years and will be better off just building bonus points. If I have 21 or 22 points by the time I'm ready to put in for the real deal what kind of shape am I in for putting in for the premium hunts on the top units?


LE

Beaver Early 20 points

Beaver Late 16 points

Monroe Early 19 points

Monroe Late 15 points

San Juan Early 20 points

San Juan Late 14 points

Boulder Early 17 points

Boulder Late 13 points

Premium

Beaver - Lottery

Monroe - Lottery

San Juan 20 points

Boulder 21 points

You still have a ways to go to draw yourself an automatic tag.

In Utah 50% go to the top point holders and 50% go into the lottery.

If you have 17 points and there are 10 tags available and 5 people apply with 18 points. The 5 people will get the 50% allotment.

You will have as much chance of drawing as someone with 1 or 2 points. 
Even with 17 points one off of automatically drawing, you will be placed in the lottery to draw the other 5 (50%) of the tags.

Buying points would be the way to go. When you have the time to put in you can select a draw and pretty well ensure yourself with a tag (As long as people are still below the 50% threshold)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Long ways off for a premium tag on a top tier unit. San Juan---you won't see that guaranteed bonus tag in your lifetime. Best hope if you want the premium tag is to just get lucky. 

You are a lot closer to that next tier of units like the Dutton, Wasatch, Manti, etc.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't know that the premium tags for some of those units was lottery only. I guess I'm better off just putting in for early rifle on those hunts. It's a cheaper tag that way anyway.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I didn't know that the premium tags for some of those units was lottery only. I guess I'm better off just putting in for early rifle on those hunts. It's a cheaper tag that way anyway.


Utah is a 50/50 state or as I see it a 49.9/50.1 state. If there is an odd number of tags the higher number of tags goes into the lottery. If there is one tag, it is the only one in the lottery and there is no top preference point allotment.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I was just curious what max points would be to do the premium hunts on units like Beaver, Monroe, San Juan, Boulder and the like. I went into the draw with 17 points this year, but I only applied for a bonus. In June I will finish my training to begin an apprenticeship as a lineman and from what I understand I will pretty much be owned for the next 3 or 4 years as I progress towards getting my journeyman license. That is if I work for a big contractor and not for a municipality. Knowing this I may not have enough time to justify drawing a limited entry elk tag for the next few years and will be better off just building bonus points. If I have 21 or 22 points by the time I'm ready to put in for the real deal what kind of shape am I in for putting in for the premium hunts on the top units?


In three or four years the premium (now called "multi-season") hunts that would be within your reach would be Book Cliiffs (Bitter Creek South), Manti, Mt. Dutton, Plateau (Fishlake/Thousand Lake), and Wasatch Mountains.

Of the more premium units that you mentioned you're still a good long ways out:
- Beaver, East - tag is drawn as a straight lottery since only one tag is offered... it's quite feasible that you would NEVER, EVER, EVER, draw this tag.
- Pahvant - you're still looking at another 46ish years just to get into the max point pool
- Monroe - same as Beaver... you may never...
- San Juan - 65ish years just to get into the max point pool
- SW Desert - 9 years to get into the max point pool

Tell you what... that Book Cliffs one would be pretty interesting to me.


----------



## Oregonhunter (Jul 22, 2015)

I drew the late season East Beaver for elk. Does anyone have advice for me? I'm thinking of concentrating on the East side. I don't live over there so I can't scout it.


----------

